# help!! me looking for a great puppy



## porky51 (Aug 2, 2011)

looking for a good breeder of GSDs for some time even droped in on a couple of so called breedres and was shocked to say the least!! does anyone know anything about Vom HausReid German Shepherds? thanks


----------

